# Took my first cat today.



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

She is not the biggest but I am happy with her. And another raccoon.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go! Keep catching those critters.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

Good job! Keep up the good work. Love seeing the pics


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on the raccoon too. Nice cat ! Skinner.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

GOOD GOING MAN!!!!!! Sorry for the yelling... I get all pumped up when I see the cats.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, a Big Congrats on the critters.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice cat! Bet that first one feels good! Good going. What kind of set did you use? Did you catch that in a little Duke??


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

It was a Duke 1.5 in a dirt hole set for fox. I was using K-9 Call and Prad-A-Getter.

Is that trap a little small for cats? Did I just get lucky she was steal in the trap?And how common is it to get a cat in the back foot?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> GOOD GOING MAN!!!!!! Sorry for the yelling... I get all pumped up when I see the cats.


 I've also learned to wear my earplugs whilst typing away so it doesn't bother me to much.

You did however awaken my wife.....so if you could try to keep it down I'd appereciate it.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya that is too small for cats. No way around it. I don't trap cats but I have learned a lot about them and I think you're lucky you caught him deep enough on the foot to hold him. A 1.5 is fine for fox though and it sounds like that's what you were targeting so it's not like you goofed up or anything! Either way it's your first cat and is an awesome bonus on your trap check!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's awesome skinner ! Just starting out and already one heck of a season !


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks every one. Set 6 more this evening for some grays. Maybe I'll have one tomorrow. I have 26 sets out but 19 r for raccoons. Goin to a new farm tomorrow and put 22 more sets.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great Job Skinner! Thanks for the pics too. I just as excited to see your catch as my own.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good luck and fingers crossed for you. Looking forward to the next round.


----------



## Skinner712 (Jan 7, 2012)

Will the 1.5 may not big good for the bigger cats but for the 2 I have got the 1.5 has been great. Maybe they r good for the smaller cats. Don't know but I am happy with them sofar. I am about to order some #2.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

If it works it works! Good job!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done, nice looking raccoon too!


----------



## Afarcry (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice!
Don


----------

